# Suns Draft Discussion (Suns draft Alex Len at #5, Archie Goodwin at #29)



## Dissonance

**** **** **** **** ****

Fell down a spot.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*

Well, at least it wasn't the 6th pick. -___-


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*

Well, on the bright side - we can still potentially land a good player. This draft is a crap shoot and maybe our GM who's shown a specialization in this area can start off on a strong foot with the right pick.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*



Dissonance said:


> **** **** **** **** ****
> 
> Fell down a spot.


This is Sarver's team. Did you expect anything more than losing a spot?

Well, I guess it's Cody Zeller then. Man, I totally thought Shabazz was going to be better than he is. I still wouldn't be upset if the Suns drafted him though.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*

A quality player should still be there at 5, it's a good draft to fall back a spot and still land a solid guy.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*

I think Bennett, Porter, and Oladipo would all be pretty good gets for the Suns. This team needs a heavy dose of athleticism.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*

Oladipo porter and burke are the tops to come my mind right now. No one on the roster is safe so i dont care about positions at all. For example if this new gm feels Burke is the best player available he better take him regardless of dragic and marshall.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*

I fear that Burke won't be on the board at #5, so it might not matter.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*

Oladipo, Porter and Len seem to be the three everyone has us picking between (dependent on the first 4 picks of course)

Don't know anything about anybody in this draft outside of Noel and the prior hype of Shabazz


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*



RollWithEm said:


> I fear that Burke won't be on the board at #5, so it might not matter.



I would be very much ok with that. I was just using him as an example mainly. Given that Dragic is our 'best' player, it shouldn't stop them from taking him if that is who they see as the best available at 5.

Personally I hope that Burke goes as I personally like Mclemore, Porter, or Oladipo all ahead of him. But I dont know who will take Burke? Cleveland will go Noel I assume. The Horncats have Kemba still, and the Wizards have John Wall.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*

I've heard Magic as potential spot for Burke.


CJ McCollum is a name to keep an eye on. Saw his name before the lottery results. If Victor Oladipo is there, I'd be surprised if we passed over him though.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*

Kendall Marshall/CJ McCollum would be a nice young backcourt going forward.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*

Too bad Marshall is horrible.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*

Suns really need to tank next season. I mean really tank. Get rid of any decent players that will be too old in a few years and just start acquiring as much youth as possible.


----------



## Knick Killer

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*



BlakeJesus said:


> Kendall Marshall/CJ McCollum would be a nice young backcourt going forward.


Kendall Marshall lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Suns get #5 pick*



chilltown said:


> I would be very much ok with that. I was just using him as an example mainly. Given that Dragic is our 'best' player, it shouldn't stop them from taking him if that is who they see as the best available at 5.
> 
> Personally I hope that Burke goes as I personally like Mclemore, Porter, or Oladipo all ahead of him. But I dont know who will take Burke? Cleveland will go Noel I assume. The Horncats have Kemba still, and the Wizards have John Wall.


Which leaves the Magic... who will take Burke.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Marshall actually started to look pretty good towards the end of the season. Well, he looked better than any other backup on the team. If he develops his shot, he could be a decent pg.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Meh. Still an awful pick. Hated it more than Lopez pick when it happened and you know how much I hated that. At least it grew on me some. Marshall never did.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

I think Suns management confused the two Lopez brothers on draft night.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

They confused a lot of things on draft night.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Brooke's not much of a prize either.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

danny granger + 23rd pick 

for #5 mike beasley , channing frye

seems fair

the suns get a guy with a local following , who will easily be their best player at a position of need.

the pacers who would likely use the pick to draft oladipo get a guy who is also went college locally and fills a position of need


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Nope. Hoping the suns keep the pick and dont rush this rebuild.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



chilltown said:


> Nope. Hoping the suns keep the pick and dont rush this rebuild.


This. 



Our new GM said he would be open to vet deals like this to go get a title but nothing impactful about this type of move.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Suns have to many needs for any quick fix trades. Gotta go young ASAP.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



Da Grinch said:


> danny granger + 23rd pick
> 
> for #5 mike beasley , channing frye
> 
> seems fair
> 
> the suns get a guy with a local following , who will easily be their best player at a position of need.
> 
> the pacers who would likely use the pick to draft oladipo get a guy who is also went college locally and fills a position of need


So you want the suns to win 30 games next year?


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

In all honesty, Dragic won't be a long term piece for the suns rebuild. He's 27 and entering his prime on a terrible team. If anything, he's going to slow the rebuilding process unless he gets a while lot of "nagging injuries". I hope Wiggins is as good as they say


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



Hyperion said:


> So you want the suns to win 30 games next year?


chances are no matter who the suns pick I wont be a better talent than granger is now ...and its a virtual certainty they wont be as good as him next season or maybe for a few seasons .

granger is an all star caliber player right now but the pacers don't need him they have a small forward who is clearly better .

on the suns granger would be the star that makes their pieces fit better.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

But Granger is 30.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



Da Grinch said:


> chances are no matter who the suns pick I wont be a better talent than granger is now ...and its a virtual certainty they wont be as good as him next season or maybe for a few seasons .
> 
> granger is an all star caliber player right now but the pacers don't need him they have a small forward who is clearly better .
> 
> on the suns granger would be the star that makes their pieces fit better.


No, he wouldnt be the star who makes everyone fit better. He is a player who has already seen his better days. At this point he is an overpaid swingman who is oft-injured and shoots a poor percentage from the field. An all-star caliber player he is not.

Its not about getting a player in the draft who is better than Granger is. If the player isn't as good as Granger is, its not like they are paying him 10+ million per year.

For example: 
If you use that logic than sure, the Suns might not get a player as GOOD as Paul Pierce is now, but would they trade for him? No. Not for the 5th overall pick. And I would take Pierce over Granger right now every day.

Granger just sets the team back. At the most it doesn't move them forward in any meaningful way.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

If Oladipo or Porter falls to #5, this is a no-brainer.


----------



## bircan

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Gotta sink the ship for 2-3 drafts into top 5 territory and at least throw some rookies to the fire. When was the last time a Suns rookie was given significant on the job training? Barbosa 21mins? When was the last time the Suns had such a high pick?

No one is safe on this roster. Unload as much as you need to, while retaining locker room vet types. Even with Marshall, let him play. I thought they might have gone with a younger coach to grow with the team (and GM), but player development will be key here.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

I'd like to see Suns get that Mavs pick. Maybe take on a chance on Croatian Dario Saric.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Suns need to keep this pick. You're too far away from contending to deal for a 30 year old vet. What's the point if you'll still be a lotto team?

Suns need to do well out of this pick to start the building process. Marshall doesn't look like a great pick right now, backup PG at best. Which is OK, as you've got Dragic who'se a quality guard. Like someone said above, Porter or Oladipo look like your best bets here.

One thing is for sure - you'll be pretty sucky next season also. Which is the best thing for you, next years draft is apparently loaded - so you should be able to accelerate the rebuild by getting a (hopeful) star next year. Who knows, you might luck into the #1 and get Wiggins.


----------



## AG

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



Wade County said:


> Who knows, you might luck into the #1 and get Wiggins.


We never get that lucky.

But yeah, I hope the Suns really suck next year, and will at least be in a good position to draft Wiggins, Parker, or Randle. 

As far as this draft, it'll hopefully be Oladipo. Problem is that many mocks have Orlando taking McLemore, Charlotte taking Oladipo and the Suns taking Bennett. But if Orlando takes Trey Burke instead, then Charlotte likely takes McLemore, and we get Oladipo.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro 11m


> #Suns announce that today's workout includes McLemore, Oladipo, Zeller, Muhammad & Gobert. Alex Len is in but can't work out due to injury.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Nice to see Suns working out top players in a draft. Even if we aren't going to get a top one ha


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Never watched him but Anthony Bennett is a guy I hope we stay away from based on what I'm hearing. Sounds like a poor man's Amare - with a more established jumper coming in and soft(er) defensively? A guy we'd surely take before McDonough came in, I would think. He doesn't add anything to the team we don't already have.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



> When the Suns ponder their options at No. 5, they know that at least one of the top five players on their own draft board will be there.
> 
> Deciphering the Suns’ options beyond that pick in the June 27 draft comes with a much wider scope, especially when General Manager Ryan McDonough mentions exploring the addition of another first-round pick beyond their No. 5 and No. 30 slots.
> 
> “We’ve talked to a few teams about getting in the draft at different ranges,” McDonough said. “We have good assets to do that. We have to evaluate all of these guys, figure out where they’re going to go. And then if we can get in at a particular range where a guy is undervalued, we’ll try to get in and get him there.”
> 
> Following two workout groups Wednesday and Thursday that featured most of the lottery-range picks, the Suns had a less-hyped draft bunch in Friday, with North Carolina State’s C.J. Leslie appearing to be the only player they could consider at No. 30. Leslie, a 6-foot-9 college power forward, probably would be asked to play small forward as a professional because of his athleticism and defensive ability, but he would need to improve his perimeter shooting.
> 
> “Good athlete, very long, can do some nice things attacking from the elbow,” McDonough said. “It (the NBA) is becoming more positionless. For a guy with C.J.’s size and length and athletic ability, to be able to defend some of these really athletic 3s (small forwards) with some size, that would be intriguing to a guy like me.”
> 
> Phoenix was Leslie’s first workout stop after recovering “90 to 95 percent” from a right-hand sprain that kept him out of shooting and ball-handling drills at the draft combine.
> 
> Coming off a junior season in which he averaged 15.1 points and 7.4 rebounds, Leslie has been projected as high as a mid- to late first-round prospect but more commonly as a second-round pick.
> 
> “I’m not trying to really put a position on me,” Leslie said of his “tweener” label. “I think I can play both. The main thing is coming in finding my role.”
> 
> McDonough said the Suns have scheduled a visit with Nevada-Las Vegas forward Anthony Bennett, a prospect at No. 5. He would not be able to work out because of a rotator-cuff injury, much like how Maryland center Alex Len visited the Suns in a walking boot, protecting his ankle stress fracture. Once Bennett visits, the Suns will have hosted most of their No. 5 prospects but they still are working on getting Georgetown small forward Otto Porter Jr. into town and even are trying for Kentucky center Nerlens Noel, widely believed to be the No. 1 pick.
> 
> The Suns’ Friday workout group also included St. Mary’s point guard Matthew Dellavedova, Kansas State shooting guard Rodney McGruder, Missouri point guard Phil Pressey, Princeton power forward Ian Hummer and a second workout day for Iowa State point guard Korie Lucious.



http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...uns-see-plenty-options-no-pick-nba-draft.html


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



> After hosting 50 players in 8 days before taking the next few days to re-assess and re-evaluate, the Phoenix Suns announced yesterday that they will hold two more NBA Draft prospect workouts in the coming days. Players will come to the Valley on Saturday and Tuesday, with names being announced just as the workouts starts.
> 
> The Phoenix Suns still hold the #5, #30 and #57 picks in the 2013 NBA Draft.
> 
> Despite hosting so many players already, there were some notable omissions. I will be very curious to see if McDonough is using these last two workouts to fill in those blanks, or to bring back some players for a second look.
> 
> NOTE: The Suns brought in 50+ players already. For the sake of brevity, I am only noting the first-round prospects here. Lots of second-rounders hit the Suns practice floor as well.
> 
> Point Guards
> 
> Visited: Trey Burke, Michael Carter-Williams, C.J. McCollum (candidates for #5 pick), Shane Larkin (mid-first), Ray McCallum, Erick Green, Nate Wolters (candidates for #30)
> 
> NOT Visited: Dennis Schroeder
> 
> Schroeder is the only PG prospect not to walk through that door at US Airways Arena this month. He worked out for a few teams late in June and then suddenly returned to Germany to wait out the draft. Rumor has it he got a promise in the late lottery.
> 
> Note that the Suns have seen every PG they can see, despite having Dragic and Marshall already on the roster.
> 
> Shooting Guards
> 
> Visited: Victor Oladipo, Ben McLemore, Shabazz Muhammad (candidates for #5 pick), Reggie Bullock, Archie Goodwin, Ricky Ledo (candidates for #30 pick)
> 
> NOT Visited: Jamaal Franklin, Kentavious Caldwell-Pope, Allen Crabbe
> 
> Franklin, a candidate in the 10-20 range, had an injury keeping him from working out for any teams until this week. Pope is also a 10-20 range guy. If the Suns bring them in, then you know they are still considering adding another first-round pick because they will be gone by #30. If the #5 pick turns out to be a C, then Franklin or Pope would be a nice consolation prize at the SG position in that scenario. Crabbe is a late-first, early second guy. Not sure why he hasn't visited yet.
> 
> Small Forwards
> 
> Visited: Muhammad (candidate for #5 pick), Tony Snell (candidate for #30)
> 
> NOT Visited: Otto Porter (candidate for #5 pick), Sergey Karasev, Dario Saric, Giannis Antetokounpo
> 
> Porter has refused to visit any team lower than #3, fueling speculation that he has assurances he won't drop further. Karasev reportedly got a mid-first promise and returned to Europe. Saric returned to Europe without a promise, and will definitely not play in the NBA in 2013-14. He may pull from the draft entirely. The Greek kid is playing in Europe, and was scouted by new Asst GM Pat Connolly this week. All these guys will likely be gone by #30.
> 
> Power Forwards
> 
> Visited: Anthony Bennett (candidate for #5 pick), Tony Mitchell, Jackie Carmichael, C.J. Leslie, Dwayne Davis (candidates for #30)
> 
> NOT Visited: Livio Jean-Charles (on the first round bubble)
> 
> Not much to see here. The power forward depth this year is weak, though you could argue that Nerlens Noel and Mason Plumlee could play PF in the NBA.
> 
> Centers
> 
> Visited: Alex Len (candidate for top-5 pick), Rudy Gobert, Cody Zeller, Mason Plumlee (all in the 7-20 range)
> 
> NOT Visited: Nerlens Noel, Steven Adams, Kelly Olynyk, Jeff Withey, Gorgui Dieng, Lucas Nogueira, Mike Muscala
> 
> Noel refuses, so far, to visit anyone outside the top two, though the Suns have been inquiring. Noguiera was scouted over in Europe in the past week by Pat Connolly. Not a whiff on the others.
> 
> Looks like the Suns are picking and choosing their favorites here, more than any other position. Those who have visited are athletically gifted players who can protect the rim and/or rebound at a high rate. Three of the four have a ceiling as quality NBA starting center, while the fourth (Plumlee) profiles as a rotation-type PF/C. Those not invited are more traditional backup center prospects with limited upside.
> 
> What do with that mythical second lotto pick?
> 
> Unless more centers are brought in this weekend, it appears that if the Suns draft a shooting guard at #5 AND acquire another lottery pick their only big-man targets are Plumlee, Zeller, Gobert and possibly Nogueira.
> 
> If they draft a center at #5 AND acquire a second lottery pick, it appears their only lotto-range "small" target is a point guard, Shabazz Muhammad or possibly the Greek kid Giannis Antetokounpo.
> 
> More workouts coming
> 
> 
> But again, there are more workouts scheduled, on Saturday and Tuesday. Look for the Suns to bring in more mid-first wing prospects for a look-see, and possibly more mid-to-late-first center prospects.
> 
> Clearly, Noel and Porter are the biggest no-shows, since they are projected in the top-5 of a Draft that the Suns hold that 5th pick. It's possible they will visit Phoenix in the next 13 days, but only if they believe their stock is dropping far enough.
> 
> Other than those two, it's interesting that the Suns have seen Gobert and Plumlee but not Steven Adams or any other C prospect in the same range.


http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2...uns-nba-draft-who-has-not-visited-phoenix-yet


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Interesting. Didn't really think Porter was a lock for top 3.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

These kids that refuse to workout are idiots. You never know what can happen.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

He probably has assurances from Washington who desperately need a SF.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Oh, I know, but still. I touched on it a little bit. Washington (or whomever) could go another direction or a trade can happen. These kids egos need to be in check. Be a professional. Work out for teams who want you to. Draft position isn't all that either.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



> *Suns building reputation for draft workout conditioning test*
> 
> "How was the run?"
> 
> Of all the questions posed over the last few weeks to draft prospects coming through US Airways Center, few have been more prevalent than the one focusing on the Phoenix Suns' end-of-workout sprints.
> 
> General manager Ryan McDonough, head coach Jeff Hornacek and the rest of the Suns' staff have built up quite a reputation of late regarding their three-minute conditioning test, so much so, that when New Mexico standout Tony Snell visited the team's practice facility on June 9, he mentioned to reporters that he mentally prepared for the drill after hearing rumors from other players in the Class of 2013.
> 
> While the obvious point of the run is to evaluate the prospects' stamina after a grueling practice, McDonough noted that there's also a mental element to the exercise.
> 
> "We only have a limited window to evaluate these guys," McDonough said Saturday. "We actually started it in Boston and it's one of the best ways you can think of to push a guy in a short amount of time.
> 
> "It's a conditioning test physically, but it's also to see how the guys respond mentally; to see how tough they are and fight through some of the fatigue. I enjoy it, I know they hate it. I enjoy seeing how these guys are willing to fight through some adversity."
> 
> The first-time general manager raved about the effort Saturday's participants (Steven Adams, Lorenzo Brown, Myck Kabongo, Alex Oriakhi, Mike Muscala and Brandon Paul) put into the drill, saying that it provides the Suns' brass with excellent insight into how competitive the prospects are when placed in a controlled setting against one another.
> 
> "The run at the end, we line them all up alongside each other and just have them go," said McDonough. "Guys have been going hard for an hour or an hour and 15 minutes in a physical workout and then we ask them to do that at the end of it.
> 
> "Most of the guys have been impressive and pushed through it. Some of the guys go on cruise mode and tend to shut down during the run."
> 
> It's not an end-all, be-all component to the evaluation, but to McDonough, it's a critical component to the draft process.
> 
> "I think that tells you a lot about the player and kind of what you're getting," said McDonough. "It's been my experience that usually if a guy can't even fake it during a conditioning run at the end of a draft workout that doesn't bode well for him long term."


http://arizonasports.com/41/1642353...eputation-for-draft-workout-conditioning-test


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Here are prospect videos of players we've been linked to at 5 mostly. Other videos at the DX channel.


Victor Oladipo






Anthony Bennett






Ben McElmore







CJ McCollum


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Do not want Bennett.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



chilltown said:


> Do not want Bennett.


:yes: I said that earlier too haha. Seems like the kind of player we're trying to move away from.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

http://twitter.com/danbickley/status/346482311241547778/photo/1

Please. Please. Please.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

I'd be thrilled with either Oladipo or McLemore. Oladipo is probably the most athletic SG in the draft while McLemore is the most polished. However, McLemore is incredibly athletically gifted to begin with. I wouldn't want the Suns to draft Porter under any circumstances. Dude has bust written all over him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

I think either McLemore or Oladipo are the pick, or Alex Len should be the targets.

Bennett is the kind of player (see; Beasley, Michael or Williams, Derrick) who have had limited success in the league. Plus you have a glut of undersized 4's.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

So, say one of Oladipo/McLemore and Noel are there. Who should we take? Sounds like there's a chance of it happening w/Alex Len going #1 and Noel slipping a bit. 



Video of Noel since never thought it was a possibility.









edit. Figured I'd put this in here too.


> By Paul Coro azcentral sports Sat Jun 22, 2013 8:38 PM
> 
> After 25 years of never drafting this high, the Suns’ No. 5 position in Thursday night’s NBA draft can sound mighty enticing and promising.
> 
> The draft position should be encouraging with a draft class that lacks surefire stars but has many feeling the Suns’ No. 5 pick might not be discernibly different in talent or potential from the No. 1 pick. The same goes for their No. 30 pick to the others in the back half of the first round.
> *
> A draft six-pack seems to have emerged at the top of the class with centers Nerlens Noel of Kentucky and Alex Len of Maryland, UNLV combo forward Anthony Bennett and wing players Ben McLemore of Kansas, Victor Oladipo of Indiana and Otto Porter Jr. of Georgetown. If the Suns draft one of those players or perhaps a point guard surprise like Lehigh’s C.J. McCollum or Michigan’s Trey Burke, the choice likely will be more of a building block than a blockbuster in the rebuilding work.
> 
> The tricky part is figuring out the top five’s draft order, with most of the four teams picking ahead of the Suns still appearing unsure about who they will draft.
> 
> “There’s no player or subset of players, even at five, that I can put aside and say, ‘OK, this guy or these guys definitely won’t be there. I don’t need to worry about them,’ ” Suns General Manager Ryan McDonough said. “I feel like, even at five, we need to be prepared for every scenario, like every guy on the board could be there.”It has been 10 years since a No. 5 pick entered the league and changed a team’s fortunes. Miami’s Dwyane Wade helped the Heat to a 17-win improvement but it took recruiting superstar free agents Shaquille O’Neal and LeBron James for him to win three championships.*
> 
> Following Wade’s draft, most franchises have continued to struggle after adding a No. 5 pick, except for the teams who were previously successful and made draft-night trades to acquire a No. 5 pick (Dallas with Devin Harris in 2004 and Oklahoma City with Jeff Green in 2007). The losing teams who kept No. 5 picks, post-Wade, have won 35 percent of their games with the players they drafted, whether they made good choices (see Minnesota’s Ricky Rubio) or not (see Atlanta’s Shelden Williams, who is out of the league).
> 
> The Suns also expect to land a contributor with a No. 30 pick that they received in last summer’s Steve Nash sign-and-trade. Their final draft pick is No. 57, which could be a position to draft an international player who could continue developing overseas while they retain his rights.
> 
> The No. 5 is the prize, a reward for having to endure the franchise’s worst season (25-57) since the 1968-69 inaugural team. The Suns have not drafted this high since 1987, a regrettable era of Suns draft opportunities.
> 
> They passed on John Stockton and Karl Malone in successive years (1984 and 1985) when they picked a different point guard (Jay Humphries) and power forward (Ed Pinckney). From 1985 to 1988, the Suns drafted annually in the top 10 but did not improve to a winning team until they drafted Dan Majerle seven picks after Tim Perry
> 
> (No. 7) in 1988.
> 
> *The Suns will take a best-player-available approach into this year’s draft, not even ruling out a point-guard selection with Goran Dragic under a long-term deal and Kendall Marshall and Diante Garrett coming off rookie seasons.
> 
> If the Suns go big, it would be because Noel plummeted unexpectedly, but not impossibly, to No. 5. Noel, 19, is a 7-footer with premier shot-blocking skills and athleticism but is going through knee rehabilitation for a surgically repaired ACL. Len, a 7-footer from Ukraine, is a more versatile big man who Suns scouts have liked for his upside as a rebounder, paint protector and scorer who is also 19.
> 
> A big-man acquisition could spur trade talk involving center Marcin Gortat, particularly with the Suns being open to the idea of landing another first-round pick. Portland, which holds the No. 10 pick, has held an interest in Gortat and a draft slot like that could be used on a big man like Indiana’s athletically and fundamentally solid Cody Zeller or Pittsburgh’s raw-but-rising Steven Adams.
> 
> The Suns need to address many areas but becoming more athletic and a better shooting team are priorities. McLemore, who stirred Suns fans by wearing a Suns cap in a photo recently, and Oladipo, a defensively gifted junior, are two of the draft’s more athletic shooting guards, and McLemore arguably has the draft’s best shooting mechanics.*
> Porter is widely expected to go to Washington at No. 3 and has further fed that belief by not working out for any teams outside the draft’s top three. That leaves Bennett, the UNLV freshman, for consideration among those most popular six prospects. Bennett has NBA-ready skills, shooting and strength, but it is not clear if he is an undersized power forward (6 feet 7, 240 pounds) or if he is swift enough to guard pro small forwards.
> 
> “It’s pretty much anybody’s guess how that’s going to fall out,” Suns coach Jeff Hornacek said of the draft’s top five. “There’s not a LeBron James out there. You never know how they’re going to develop. Scouts and Ryan and Lon (Babby) and these guys are trying to look at them the best they can and analyze every little angle.
> 
> “There’s no clear-cut guy at this point so by the time five comes along, it’s probably going to be a good player.”
> 
> The Suns likely will go for an opposite position at No. 30 from what they draft at No. 5 to not have rookies competing for time. They feel like the draft is deep enough to get a rotation player there. They also could reach for an unproven prospect with a high ceiling, like Providence’s Ricky Ledo, because of how rarely No. 30 picks make large impacts.
> 
> *Hornacek and McDonough have made it clear that training camp will give rookies the same chance as veterans to compete for jobs and minutes, regardless of draft status, contract or past performance.
> 
> “All we’re worried about is what’s going to happen in the future,” McDonough said*.



http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...he-nba-draft.html?sf14241980=1&nclick_check=1


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

We're not getting Noel. He's going first. I can see mclemore and oladipo both going in the top four which would leave us with Len.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Don't speak in absolutes when it comes to a draft. Unless there's a weird smoke screen out there, it doesn't sound like Cavs like him with their concerns and I've seen him slipping.


Porter, Bennett is also in that top 5 mix. Possibly letting one of Oladipo and McLemore to us. Ben refused to workout with Wash and he's been seen with a PHX hat. Apparently, we may have smoke screened he had a bad workout cuz of a promise.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

If len is touted so high, the bobcats will take him if nerlens goes #1. If the bobcats pass on a center in the draft when they sorely need one, then we better not value him so highly.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

If the suns did get noel... And that makes them make the deal mentioned in there with gortat and portlands pick, why would they take another center? I sure hope they wouldnt with that 2nd first.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



Dissonance said:


> Don't speak in absolutes when it comes to a draft. Unless there's a weird smoke screen out there, it doesn't sound like Cavs like him with their concerns and I've seen him slipping.
> 
> 
> Porter, Bennett is also in that top 5 mix. Possibly letting one of Oladipo and McLemore to us. Ben refused to workout with Wash and he's been seen with a PHX fan. Apparently, we may have smoke screened he had a bad workout cuz of a promise.


Maybe, but I don't think that anyone other than Noel is in that premier caliber of player category. McLemore is good, but I'm not sold on him being there. Realistically, Oladipo is the most likely candidate and Bennet


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



chilltown said:


> If the suns did get noel... And that makes them make the deal mentioned in there with gortat and portlands pick, why would they take another center? I sure hope they wouldnt with that 2nd first.


That's based off going wing at 5. But I read somewhere they are willing to change it up if they end up taking a C at 5. Means we'd go wing or PG afterwards. Plus, if your strategy is BPA, then you have to be willing to change it up.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



Hyperion said:


> Maybe, but I don't think that anyone other than Noel is in that premier caliber of player category. McLemore is good, but I'm not sold on him being there. Realistically, Oladipo is the most likely candidate and Bennet



Yeah, probably right and he won't be there. Just putting the possibility out there. Also, probably not best to listen to certain rumors.


I'm torn between Oladipo and McLemore. I guess I should be fine if we end up w/one of them at least. Hard to tell which one could be though now. If they're both gone, I want CJ McCollum. NO on Bennett. DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Just throwing this out there, but a curveball that i wouldnt be upset with is is we ended up taking shabazz. I think his age issue or whatever was overblown. I still think he will end up being one of the better players to come from this draft.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



chilltown said:


> Just throwing this out there, but a curveball that i wouldnt be upset with is is we ended up taking shabazz. I think his age issue or whatever was overblown. I still think he will end up being one of the better players to come from this draft.


If we go get a SG, I am perfectly happy with our 1-2-3 being McLemore - Shabazz - Oladipo


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Shabazz can go anywhere from lotto to 20's. I hope we acquire a pick in that 10-15 range as it's been rumored. I'd be more OK with it then but I do agree. Wonder if we'd double up since wing is a weak spot for us.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



Dissonance said:


> Shabazz can go anywhere from lotto to 20's. I hope we acquire a pick in that 10-15 range as it's been rumored. I'd be more OK with it then but I do agree. Wonder if we'd double up since wing is a weak spot for us.


The suns have plenty of weak spots to shore up.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

lol that much is true. Other than Dragic, everyone else is expendable for our rebuild. But I think they'd want to go separate positions.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

I wouldnt think twice about dealing dragic if the trade was right lol. 
I still dont want Len... But somehow if oladipo, and mclemore ( who i keep hearing bad things about his work ethic and mindset) are gone, i keep hearing Len. I only eant him if we swing a deal and get back into the late lotto for maybe shabazz if he falls or michael carter williams ( who i dont think i would mind at 5.. I like him). I dont want to walk away with JUST Len as our big prize.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Want Oladipo. He is the guy i want to fall, but i dont think he will.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Chad ford tweeted that we offered clevland 5 and 30 for #1... We want noel.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



chilltown said:


> I wouldnt think twice about dealing dragic if the trade was right lol.
> I still dont want Len... But somehow if oladipo, and mclemore ( who i keep hearing bad things about his work ethic and mindset) are gone, i keep hearing Len. I only eant him if we swing a deal and get back into the late lotto for maybe shabazz if he falls or michael carter williams ( who i dont think i would mind at 5.. I like him). I dont want to walk away with JUST Len as our big prize.


lol yeah, if right deal came along I would but I feel like he can fit in what Horny wants to do.


I don't want Len either. Would be very disappointing. I heard we like Zeller as our fall back option for Oladipo which would be worse. I hope it's a smoke screen so it pressures Bobcats or someone else. 

i don't know enough about MCW. 

Noel, McLemore, Oladipo, and CJ McCollum in that order for me. Shabazz with another pick. If Len goes #1, Oladipo #2, maybe Noel does fall to us in this scenario?


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

For the first time that i can remember i am excited/nervous for a draft. Lol for once there is more feelings in an nba draft for the suns than 'oh they will inevitably **** it up badly' although that feeling is still largely there... Lol. 

Ugh starting to sink in that we wont get oladipo. Everyone seems to be gunning to jump into the top 4 to take him. Im ok with moving up too... Just do NOT trade any future picks. Or at least protect the hell out of them in our favor.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Noel or McLemore! Nice!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

****ING MOTHER****ERS.


MCLEMORE AND NOEL ON THE BOARD?!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

I didn't know enough about before but that highlight package didn't win move over even a little.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Alex Len is the best player in this draft shut up and like it.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

lol I hope I'm wrong, Ender.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

John Gambadoro ‏@Gambo620 1m



> Hearing the Suns are looking to move Marcin Gortat and Jared Dudley.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



Ender said:


> Alex Len is the best player in this draft shut up and like it.


 I've seen him play, he's garbage. What a waste of a pick.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



> @paulcoro
> #Suns coach Jeff Hornacek said Maryland center Alex Len was the player they rated highest on their draft board. "A no-brainer." #NBADraft


...


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



chilltown said:


> I wouldnt think twice about dealing dragic if the trade was right lol.
> I still dont want Len... But somehow if oladipo, and mclemore ( who i keep hearing bad things about his work ethic and mindset) are gone, i keep hearing Len. *I only want him if we swing a deal and get back into the late lotto* for maybe shabazz if he falls or michael carter williams ( who i dont think i would mind at 5.. I like him). I dont want to walk away with JUST Len as our big prize.



I CANT EVEN GET THIS OUTCOME.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



Ender said:


> ...



no brainer is a pretty accurate description... but i dont think I agree with his meaning of it.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Where's the aggressiveness McDonagh? Go get the Russian Guard if you won't get CJ.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*

Challenge Ender.

Sell us on Len with your thoughts. Like to hear your opinion as to why you like him that much.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns draft Archie Goodwin at 29 (from OKC)


----------



## l0st1

Really hope a surprise deal involving Dudley and Gortat is released soon. I'd rather tank this year, and I mean TANK.


----------



## Maravilla

Im ok with archie. Fwiw he is probably much better than marshall lol.. Just proving how much of a whiffer that was.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

God, the Suns suck.


----------



## Dissonance

MEIR!!!!!! You're back?!


----------



## AG

*Re: Suns Draft Discussion*



Hyperion said:


> I've seen him play, he's garbage. What a waste of a pick.


I don't know if he's garbage, I think he could be as good as Gortat, but with McLemore on the board, this is a horrible pick.


----------



## Hyperion

chilltown said:


> Im ok with archie. Fwiw he is probably much better than marshall lol.. Just proving how much of a whiffer that was.


I Have no problems with him, at least he has an upside unlike Beasley, Johnson and Brown.


----------



## Maravilla

Coro tweeted that we also got a player when we moved up to 29.. Hasnt said who yet tho.


----------



## Maravilla

^ malcom lee


----------



## Dissonance

*NBA Draft 2013: Why Alex Len is a better prospect than Nerlens Noel*


Interesting read. Was written May 9th.





lol oh and
John Gambadoro ‏@Gambo620 44m


> If Charlotte had taken Alex Len then Phoenix would have selected Michigan point guard Trey Burke.


----------



## Maravilla

Whatever. I would have been better with Burke even. Who knows. Ill hope len pans out and proves them right. Ill be excited to see him play (both rookies better play a lot). Hated the morris lopez and marshall picks. But i still hope/hoped they turned out. We are stuck with them now may as well hope for the best. God i hope we are top 3 next year and dont **** up.


----------



## Dissonance

Uh, no way. I'm less on Burke than Len. I'll take the big especially. More potential there with him, and he's growing on me a little. But also taking another PG would be ridiculous unless it's sure fire talent. Of course. Only thing we can do now is hope we're wrong. 


Yep. Hated all 3 of those too. Lopez nor Marshall grew on me even a little. Only picks I liked that we kept were Dragic and Earl Clark. Dig up that draft thread, I defended that pick like crazy cuz of what I read/looked up about him before the draft. I thought Earl would've been much better than what he was here and better than what he's showing in LA.


----------



## Hyperion

The suns can't help themselves. They should just let their wives draft and sign players. They'd probably do better.


----------



## 29380

*Suns GM MCDonough: Len's Maryland teammates held him back
*


> Phoenix Suns General Manager Ryan McDonough understands that Alex Len's statistics last year are nothing to write home about.
> 
> The sophomore averaged 11.9 points, 7.8 rebounds and 2.1 blocks per game. He made 53 percent of his field goal attempts and shot 69 percent from the free throw line.
> 
> However, the first-year GM told Arizona Sports 620's Burns and Gambo Friday that much of his top pick's perceived struggles can be attributed to the talent -- or lack thereof -- around the center.
> 
> "Alex is 7-1, he can't dribble the ball up the court and then throw an entry pass to himself," McDonough said. "So when I watched him play in person and when I studied the film, he got great position a lot of the time and he had his man sealed under the basket, had a good target ready to receive the ball, and I thought his guards did a very poor job of getting him the ball.
> 
> "Either they didn't get it to him or, when he was in position and open, they got it to him late and let the double (team) come or something."
> 
> McDonough said he did not want to "bag on Maryland," but instead was trying to illustrate why his new center's statistics may not reflect his talent level.
> 
> "I didn't think they were a very good post feeding team and I didn't think they were a very good shooting team," he said. "So if you can't get the ball to Alex or if you have trouble getting the ball to Alex, that makes it difficult.
> 
> "And then if once you get it to him, if the other team can just double without any regard for your perimeter shooting, how would anybody succeed in that kind of environment? You need some tools around you."
> 
> Indeed Maryland, which went 25-13 and earned a spot in the NIT, was not a particularly great team. And it's true, they weren't exactly led by top-notch point guards. But Len was not even first or second team ACC, and he was hardly a dominant player at the collegiate level.
> 
> So McDonough and the Suns are banking on what could be viewed as untapped potential, though the GM is reluctant to say Len is a "raw" player.
> 
> "I think his skills are actually pretty developed," he said. "I'm hoping and projecting they'll continue to develop.
> 
> "He'll be, I think, one of the more skilled seven-footers in the NBA."


----------



## Hyperion

So they drafted him based on what they think he would have done. So in theory, he is the most skilled player in history. Well done.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Dissonance said:


> MEIR!!!!!! You're back?!


DISS!!! Lol, sure why not? ^_^


----------



## AG

"But Len was not even first or second team ACC, and he was hardly a dominant player at the collegiate level."

That worries me a bit. 

And I guess they didn't like McLemore too much if they would have taken Burke over him.


----------



## AG

I would have taken Deshaun Thomas over Oriakhi with the 57th pick.


----------



## l0st1

How bad is Len's stress fracture? Any chance he misses the beginning of the season?


----------



## Maravilla

btw that is even worse. Centers with feet problems workout fantastically.


----------



## Dissonance

I can only find 4-6 months. That puts him near start of the season or just over. Suns staff probably cleared him or got the OK.


I wonder what else McD plans to do in FA/trade wise. We need to get rid of some of these pieces and get some value. I wouldn't mind us getting the right player in FA who could help add to the rebuild but we still suck. Can't just rebuild through draft.


----------



## 29380

l0st1 said:


> How bad is Len's stress fracture? Any chance he misses the beginning of the season?


It is not that bad he did not need to have the surgery just thought it would be better to take care of it now so it is not a problem later on, he should be ready by training camp.


----------



## Seuss

Glad we got Robin Lopez back . . .. .


----------



## Hyperion

It's not his back, it's his foot. And Len's defense is much more inferior than Lopez'!


----------

